# Vauxhall Nova mod ;-)



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

What the f*** is this....?
http://www.migweb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=116847


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

lol, excellent...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I was more amused by the very big signature of a Pete R -

*im Gonna Ask A Whole Bunch Of Questions, And I Want Them Answered Immediatley *

Very amusing :roll:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

ROFL :lol:

I'm not sure whether this is a p*** take or not.

By the tone of his thread it sounds it but if you were to ask him, that is probably the most a Vauxhall owner has spent modding his car.

Should definitely go down in the hall of fame


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

of course it a pi55 take...if you read on later Â£10 it cost him  and then he lost it... someone towed it away while he wasnt looking!

Funniest thing I read in ages tho....

Whats even funnier is if you follow the links to some of the other forums (fora, forae???) where its discussed they talk just like you expect... baseball caps and all


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> that is probably the most a Vauxhall owner has spent modding his car.


I wish I'd only spent Â£30 on modding my VX220! And Thorney probably spent a bit more than that too.


----------



## Steveie (Jun 22, 2002)

you may take the p**s but i owned one of these last year, not as clean as that one lol, but for Â£2k and about 3 full days hard work I had a car that left any 225 TT inc the local show off's chipped ttc for dead upto 130, 2.0 16v pushing 187 bhp through 17" 215's stuggeled of the mark but ran quaters in low 14's and 0 - 60 in 5.94 (pod july 03), then some little f**k wit decided one night that seeing as he couldn't nick it he would destroy it and torched my baby, oh well now got a A4 tdi 130 se, chipped to 180bhp and happy doing 0 - 60 in around 8 lol, I saw the light maybe one day these guys will to

MODERATOR EDIT - language edited by scoTTy


----------



## danttse (Sep 7, 2003)

:lol:


----------

